
Within the Context of All Contexts: The Rewiring of Our Relationship to Music - lnguyen
https://www.npr.org/sections/therecord/2017/11/27/565968260/within-the-context-of-all-contexts-the-rewiring-of-our-relationship-to-music
======
neves
I'm a music lover. I have more than 2000 CDs. The abundance of music is
impressive. Just a few years ago all the music services just have anglo-
american pop/rock songs. Now they have music all around the world.

It is impressive. I read about a musician, I have not just him/her latest
album, but a plethora of related artists. I can hear music from Mali to Cabo
Verde to Colombia in a few moments. It is really crazy.

